# Bega Valley horse protection,RSPCA inactive?



## Ruth Schneider

For the moment we are still looking for a property , Tanja near the sea or Tathra are lovely spots.
On our way down we passed through Candelo and were shocked to these horses at the start of the village , a few houses across from these animals and a few hundred metres from the pub and bowling club!


On the main road no less!

See images .

Very sad and we wonder who will do something?









RSPCA , local BVSC, Police know what goes on and seemingly turn a blind eye.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Why didn't you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Ruth Schneider said:


> Who will do something?
> 
> As we passed through Candelo in the township.


Contact your local sheriffs department or SPCA immediately that horse is severely emaciated I doubt it can provide sufficient nutrition for that foal.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

My husband stopped the car and we spoke to some local people and they just said there was no point because the RSPCA and council would do nothing.
None felt good about this .

Been going on for years and years the locals said.

Candelo-Mogilla Rd, Candelo by Bowling Club.

You send the photos to the RSPCA!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

contact them anyway i live in oklahoma. Or call your sheriffs department if you make a complaint they have to investigate it.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I knew a breeder who had a mare that she didn't feed properly after it gave birth. The mare would drop weight every time she had a foal. The foal was always chunky. I secretly called the Humane Society after she refused to do anything about it, even after the vet told her the horse was severely emaciated. HS came out and said that mares losing weight like that was normal after giving birth. Goes to show how much they know. Luckily she sold the mare the same year because she was "tired of being harassed about her".


----------



## Poco1220

Send the photos to a couple local papers or news channels along with a statement about how local offices are refusing to help in these kinds of situations. If it can get in more people's eyes and ears the police or AC will have to deal with it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel

Do you want to know why nothing gets done about it and why it goes on for years? Because people do exactly as you did. You tisk tisk at the scene, take pictures and do nothing.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

Yeah Same said as earlier, "Why didn't you?" Just knowing someone got out and took pictures of this and no do anything kinda grinds my gears. The mare is obviously unhealthy and she's got a swollen left front knee. 

When I was in high school I called the humane society on my best friend, might have been mean but they had a foal die from lack of nurishment from the mom same as this, mom nearly died, they couldn't get her to stand on her own at all. The vet could tell just from driving by that they were super underweight. The chubbiest was maybe a good 200 pounds under weight. The sheriff came out and looked at the horses but did nothing. But after that they sold a few of their horses to good homes and the few left gained a little bit of weight I would still do it over again even if I got the same results.

The results are what counts even if it looks like barely anything is done some times just the harrassment is enough for people to change. It always helped me, not with skinny horses but with gelding grade studs


----------



## QH Gunner

Those poor horses  
Call everyone you can. Taking pictures & posting them on the Internet isn't helping. Call everyone ya know. Police, humane, horse rescues. Just don't count on others word that no one does anything. They coulda been counting on those words from someone else! Calling the papers & such is an excellent idea too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ruth Schneider

The person is well known and notorious, in and out of the area.
As i said it taints this otherwise lovely area.

When we stopped some locals said the RSPCA had been contacted and at least two people had put in complaints.

The local police had been contacted as well.

The real problem is that the RSPCA will not take legal action unless they are sure they will win.
The person concerned is a vexatious litigant .

Countless people have made complaints over the years and it raises the question of why nothing happens and who is protecting this person from prosecution because this is what it looks like?

At this point in my life in my seventies i really wonder why some young person does not do something?
In a village with many young people might there be some kid who has enough interest?

Probably not .


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Where is this exactly?


----------



## Speed Racer

It's either Canada or the UK, Joe. The RSPCA is the Canadian/UK version of the US ASPCA.


----------



## natisha

That pair should mysteriously be in my barn one morning.


----------



## CCBella

This is in the eastern states of Australia.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Hmmmm I was going to see what I could do but have no contacts in Australia. Not sure what other members who aren't in Australia could do either.... Good luck though.


----------



## Speed Racer

CCBella said:


> This is in the eastern states of Australia.


So y'all have the RSPCA, too? Interesting. It would have been nice had the OP mentioned he/she was in Oz.


----------



## CCBella

Yep, have the RSPCA. Unfortunately the laws in Australia particularly relating to stock are pretty crap in respect to being able to remove animals and prosecute offenders. Have seen similar cases here in Western Aus where the RSPCA is so tied up in red tape they can't help the animals.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

This thread is getting fishy to me, really fishy.


----------



## AlexS

I don't understand why the OP would take pictures, say it is not worth reporting and then ask why others don't report it. 
We didn't see it, you did - you know the exact location, so report it yourself.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

CCBella
What you say seems to be the case, there were formal complaints made in this instance.
The RSPCA almost joked when the area was mentioned that they could guess the offenders name!
Then said there was a special filing cabinet for these.

" Unfortunately the laws in Australia particularly relating to stock are pretty crap in respect to being able to remove animals and prosecute offenders. "

To prosecute they need to win .
This is what has been said.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch

Ruth Schneider said:


> CCBella
> What you say seems to be the case, there were formal complaints made in this instance.
> The RSPCA almost joked when the area was mentioned that they could guess the offenders name!
> Then said there was a special filing cabinet for these.
> 
> " Unfortunately the laws in Australia particularly relating to stock are pretty crap in respect to being able to remove animals and prosecute offenders. "
> 
> To prosecute they need to win .
> This is what has been said.


Like I said this is just getting very fishy. The person that saw it won't report it at all.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

FoxRidgeRanch;


clearly you misunderstood what was written and that i had reported them matter.
The pictures speak for themselves.
I was merely saying the response from the RSPCA was not exactly positive.


----------



## Amber and Mac

I don't know much about all these laws and such since I'm young but what I would do is keep reporting it. I don't care if they limit my reporting, I'm still going to try to save their lives. Every horse is worth saving whether you know them or not. These horses obviously don't have a say in anything, so be their voice. I'm sure if they could actually talk they would be nagging every person they saw to help them.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

Amber and Mac,

laws here in Australia have been described as weak , as well there is the cost consideration for legal actions which the RSPCA mention is in conflict with doing other work .
Repeat offenders have rights in court and often claim being victimised by the RSPCA.
Then the issues of the animal get left behind.

Respect for life and humane treatment of animals make the world a better place.
Injustice toward fellow man and animals continues if we do nothing.


----------



## AlexS

Here are organizations that I found in Australia, I am sure if you contacted them, they could point you in the right direction. 

Australian Equine Welfare Association (AEWA) - Home

Save Equus


----------



## Angelina1

Ruth, I understand that you are upset re the condition of these horses as any horse lover would, but you must understand that the RSPCA in Australia has very limited power, they cannot just go onto someones property and seize the horses, reports have to be filed, the owner contacted, court documents to be filed in court, court dates etc etc. This process can take months and years to be put in place. Also the RSPCA does not have the resources, finances or man power to care for at risk/high needs horses - they depend on foster homes that take on the horse or donatations (which does not go far). Not many people are able to or would want to take on that burdon financially or emotionally. 
If you feel strongly about this situation then contact the local Council, the local MP, the Radio Station, News Reporters, all local Welfare groups, The local Pony Club, etc. This way you will have complete coverage and people will come to your aid and help. 
Unfortunately by putting your plea onto this international forum, the good people here will be unable to help and the handful of Aussies that frequent the site are from all over Australia - I myself though would love to help but I am nearly 20 hours away from you. 
You obvoiously can use the computer and phone - then start phoning the people I have mentioned and start sending Emails to all political people in that area. Make them aware of the plight and you should get help from the people of your state.
The only person that can help these horses at this time is you.
Good Luck!!

Also be very careful as you have posted photos of horses that are not your own and you do not have the permission of the owners to do so. Yes the state of these horses are terrible, but you are skating on thin ice legally and this can come back on you.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

The RSPCA were contacted and a formal complaint made on that day, although we started out with other plans.
Please don't think we did nothing.

God bless.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

Kim/Fox,

You might be to young to read the posts properly?
You also might be angry with the wrong people?

In all my 72 years not a single person has hinted at my being apathetic to animal cruelty. 

Be assured you don't know the full story.

God bless .


----------



## Ruth Schneider

Grindin',

the problem is people who are cruel to animals often have mental health issues,past history of abuse and dysfunctional families , police in particular are reluctant to get involved in this kind of stuff.
Rural communities can be an odd mixture of poorly educated and religious people who don't always see the need to act decently or sometimes within the law. 
As has been said , closely related communities defend some despicable behavior.


----------



## Ruth Schneider

"the problem is people who are cruel to animals often have mental health issues,past history of abuse and dysfunctional families , police in particular are reluctant to get involved in this kind of stuff."


One poster pointed out i did not have the right to take photos of the horses.
That is silly, from the roadside one can see the horses.
Property and trespass law is another matter.


Earlier on i mentioned that the RSPCA almost joked at how many complaints had been lodged against the culprit and that they had their own filing cabinet.

Ruth.


----------



## sunset878

Ruth, the RSPCA in Aust are spineless, if you google horse rescue or welfare in NSW you may get some help for these poor horses, Good Luck!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yep, all I can think of is calling the various animal welfare and specific equine welfare groups - but there's little that can really be done. The police and RSPCA are both shockingly ineffective at prosecuting and/or rescuing horses from these situations over here, and there are a number of ongoing cases where the abuse has been obvious and horrific and yet they are still just going through the motions (if that). People report and report and report and nothing ever gets done. Unfortunately the police are much more diligent when it comes to theft so removing them from the property without court permission isn't an option.

Hope they eventually do something about these poor horses, but sadly I can't see anything being done in the near future :-(

ETA: The one "organisation" that _may_ help is the local council (provided they're not in the pocket of said horse owners). Let them know how you feel about it and particularly stress the fact that they really devalue the area (something councils hate to hear). If you can get into the ear of someone a bit higher up, rather than at reception, then all the better. Try writing to the mayor and other councillors. There are sometimes little by-laws at council level written in about the standard of care for livestock and pets kept on private properties which, if council had a good enough incentive, could help matters.

And the other option would be to check if the property is owned by the people or just rented - if it's rented I'd contact the agent and ask them to let the owner know of the dreadful state of things (especially if the property itself is also not being kept in good nick).


----------

